
Trump to Embrace Privatization of Air Traffic Control System - smpetrey
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/06/05/us/politics/ap-us-trump-air-traffic-control.html
======
foobarbazetc
He's been so successful at everything he's done so far... I'm sure this will
go well.

